# Cedar pot



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2014)

Of all the cedar log I have here is some cedar from @gvwp cedar pot. Ceder/Purple Heart striker. Sanded to 2000 and ca finish. High pitch raspy. Slate/glass

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nice. Is the striker cedar or purpleheart


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> Very nice. Is the striker cedar or purpleheart


Both. 2 piece.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 1, 2014)

That's what I thought, the dowel looked like ph. I like the combination. Slick work.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you. Working on different combos


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 1, 2014)

I will be dog gone Tony. I really like that red. Great job.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2014)

Ty ray but I've got something special for you. Some premium fbe I got from Kevin. Going to dry a piece and then you will see red.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 1, 2014)

See what happens. I was trying to be nice.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 1, 2014)

The title of this thread gave me a 70's flash back.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 1, 2014)

That Cedar rocks ! Nice job Tony


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2014)

T


manbuckwal said:


> That Cedar rocks ! Nice job Tony


Thank you tom. Been out cutting up logs and waxin blanks


----------



## TMAC (Feb 2, 2014)

Really looks good Tony. I like Cedar


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2014)

TMAC said:


> Really looks good Tony. I like Cedar


Thank you. Love when I get a piece with such awesome color


----------



## RW Mackey (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice job, I love working with cedar. 

Roy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dukdawg999 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice looking call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

